# Japanischer Marimo Algenball



## maarkus (25. Apr. 2014)

Japanischer Marimo Algenball, 2,38 &#8364;

Hat jemand Erfahrungen damit? Vermehrt sich das auch im Teich?


----------



## Patrick K (25. Apr. 2014)

Würde mich für meinen Mini auch interessieren
Gruss Patrick


----------



## maarkus (25. Apr. 2014)

Off-Topic:
Du bist aber auch immer online, oder?


----------



## Patrick K (25. Apr. 2014)

was soll ich machen bin Krank geschrieben 

aber jedes mal wenn du mich hier siehst bist du auch online , denk mal drüber nach 

Gruss Patrick


----------



## maarkus (25. Apr. 2014)

Ich hab Ferien


----------



## Patrick K (25. Apr. 2014)

na dann passt es ja , sönnes Wetter hämmer ahh in de Palz , was will mer mehr 

Gruss Patrick


----------



## maarkus (25. Apr. 2014)

Ajo, ich schnall ma jetzert de klä um un läf ä mol in de Wald


----------



## Patrick K (25. Apr. 2014)

mach des , verlaaf dich awer net 
Gruss Patrick


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (25. Apr. 2014)

Hi,

solche Algenkugeln werden auch laufend im Aquariumfachhandel als "Nitrat- und Phosphatkiller" angeboten und sollen deswegen für ne super Wasserqualität sorgen (was aber keiner der Lieferanten auch durch wissenschaftliche Untersuchungen beweisen kann)

Fakt ist das die Algenbälle sehr langsam wachsen, folglich werden auch kaum Nährstoffe im Waser verarbeitet - da ist jede andere Alge im Aquarium/Teich um ein Vielfaches wirkungsvoller - sie bieten nur ne große Oberfläche zur Besiedlung durch Bakterien, die aber auch in jedem Filtermaterial, dem Bodengrund und auf sonstigen Pflanzen siedeln. Die Dinger stammen zwar aus Sibirien und anderen kühlen Ecken Asiens sind daher sicherlich auch recht winterfest aber für nen Gartenteich wegen der Empfindlichkeit gegenüber Verschmutzung der Oberfläche weniger geeignet. Im Aquarium muß man sie laufend drehen damit sie kugelförmig bleiben - das macht die Natur durch Wellengang und Strömung - ansonsten gehen sie in die Breite und sterben auf der Unterseite ab. Da die Dinger sehr langsam wachsen ist die natürliche Vermehrung auch ziemlich langwierig. Ab und zu bilden sich an den Kugeln "Auswüchse" die sich abtrennen oder, man zerschneidet die Bälle und rollt dann neue Kugeln drauß

MfG Frank


----------



## maarkus (25. Apr. 2014)

Danke Frank, für deine ausführliche Aufklärung. Fast hätte ich sie einfach mal bestellt. War zwar auch skeptisch, aber ich bin nunmal ein Freund von try and error


----------



## wp-3d (25. Apr. 2014)

Hallo,

zu Frank seiner Aussage ist nichts hinzuzufügen, es passt alles. 

Ich hatte zwei Jahre als Versuch die Algenbälle im Teich, sie kugelten immer vor den Bodenablauf
und letztendlich kamen sie ins Aquarium.


----------



## karsten. (25. Apr. 2014)

The same procedure as every year


schönes WE


----------



## Tinky (25. Apr. 2014)

Einer meiner Bekannten hatte letztes jahr ca. 10 Stk davon in seinen Koiteich gesetzt.
Die waren ca. einen Nachmittag schön anzusehen. Danach setzte sich ruckzuck Mulm und andere organische Kleinstteilchen darauf ab...
wenig später "gingen sie ein" oder wurden regelrecht von den Kois zerpflückt. Der ganze Spass war nach ca. 1 Monat beendet
MFG Bastian


----------

